# Dyna-mite



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Has anyone used this, its a flea/mite/lice/worm treatment sold for dogs and cats, but a friend of mine who breeds rabbits uses it, she says its safer than anything else shes used, diluted down in a spray bottle then she just sprays everything, the rabbits, ferrets, dogs and cats.

Just wondered what dilution ratio you use if you use it, how often and how you apply it.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a diatomaceous earth spray, so you can't really overdose your mice with it, so long as you're not using straight powder, which can be hard on the lungs. Unfortunately, though, it's a good repellent, but not a good treatment if they actually get mites. If you were using it as a preventative, I'd spray the cages/tanks themselves after each cleaning and before you put new bedding into the cage, and use it at the concentration at which it's sold.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's what I did mine in at the weekend velvet.I use frontline twice a year and this or other similar products as a precaution inbetween types.It's 10ml to 1 litre of warm water.The instructions are to spray the animals but I make it up in a bowl and dip them.I'm not treating because they have anything though just as part of my general maintenence.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I see, makes total sense.

I've got some other stuff due to arrive today that is a spot on treatment, just in case. But i was given a bottle of dyna-mite and from what i hear it seems pretty good stuff. I'm going back to hay as a nesting material you see, but when i do i always get lice problems, so anything to help prevent that happening would be good as the doe's much prefer hay to build nests out of than shredded paper as it doesn't bond quite as well.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I use Smite powder, which is pure diatomaceous earth and haven't had any issues with mites so far. But I haven't been keeping mice for that long really... It should kill any invertebrate it comes into contact with as it absorbs lipids through their exoskeleton causing a water imbalance that kills them. It is also safe to eat, etc so I put a little in my hay and food to make sure it is pest free. 
When I use it to treat my mice (perhaps once a month) I put a little in my hand and then rub it into their fur, giving me a chance to give them a good check over at the same time.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I use hay without problems,my mice never get visitors but I do practice routine pereventatives.I spray the shed once a year with duramitex made by harkers, put it in a plant mister and it's just a five minute job to mist the shed walls,nooks and crannies and the product lasts for ages.I do the cages approx every 6 months with indorex,a puff in the nest area and a puff in the actual litter.I keep meaning to have a look if vapona can still be purchased abroad,you can't get it in the UK.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

maddeh said:


> When I use it to treat my mice (perhaps once a month) I put a little in my hand and then rub it into their fur, giving me a chance to give them a good check over at the same time.


One of the upsides of having such routines is no one slips through the handling net even if you have a lot of animals.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

You prob just saw my post on FB, but i have a bottle of Harka-mectin here (by Harkers) (Endectocide, 200ug ivermectin) that another breeder uses to treat their mice by using it like spot-on... yet if you read the booklet it says to specifically use on pigeons as its known to kill some breeds of large dog as well as turtles and tortoises and some other animals ?

If something is strong enough to kill an 8st dog, how do people get away with putting it on mice, without dilution too!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Ivermectin is specifically toxic to turtles/tortoises. As for dogs, I dont' know why it would say "large dogs" b/c that doesn't make any sense (possibly b/c it is usually herding type breeds that are usually not small breeds?...though shelties can have the gene for sensitivity)...but there are some dogs with a genetic defect known as a "multidrug resistance" gene...specifically MDR1 (there are other mdr genes...) that specifically causes increased sensitivity to ivermectin. Ivermectin is still safe, even for dogs with the MDR1 gene, when it is given at proper doses (I happen to have an MDR1 positive dog and another that has the potential, b/c of his breed mix, to have it). Dogs with the MDR1 gene are just have a smaller margin of safety...and even for them it still a larger margin of safety than many other pesticides. Ivermectin is one of the safest pesticides available for a great many animals.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Its says, dogs especially collies, old english sheep dogs and related breeds.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, those are breeds known to have the MDR1 gene present.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've used harkers on all mine without problems.I've just put the empty bottle in the bin.I'll dig it out.You dilute the one I used in 2 gallons of water and dipped the birds/mice.I ran out halfway through doing them and finished the rest with the dynamite.

I found it,but the box with the active ingredients has gone.This is not organic and is insecticide.Harkers pigeon dip.100ml mixed with 2 gallons of water .


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

So when people say Dyna-mite is only a preventative and not a cure, how does that work then? surely if it stops the mice getting lice then the lice aren't going to live with it, does it stop the eggs hatching or something like some other treatments? so in theory once the lice die you should be clear right?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it says it lasts on the coat for 4 weeks as a preventative.Interestingly one of the ingredients is cedar wood,which tikmio was recommended to use against mites :!:


----------

